# Seeking EXPERIENCED Oarsman- 1/11/21 Grand Canyon Launch



## earnurturn (Aug 14, 2011)

So I'm putting this post up w/ caution. I have a January 11th Grand Canyon permit/launch that I'm am the T.L. and permit holder of. Very recently a friend and super experienced boatman had to cancel his spot for our launch. If the right person is out there and has a solid boating resume w/ there own boat/gear I'm willing to consider extending an invite to join my trip. I fully realize that this is extremely last minute and odds are not in my favor that the right person will be available and able to join. I've been running rivers for the past 20 years and most recently spent the past 5 years guiding in both CO and Idaho. I'm currently licensed and guide on the Selway, Main Salmon, and Hell's canyon. 

The January trip down the Grand will only have 2 cat boats and a total of 3 passengers. If you are a solid class IV/V boater preferably w/ both big volume and smaller technical whitewater experience, have your own boat, can take most of January off (11th-27th), and ideally have a couple or more Grand trips under your belt then let's talk. Serious inquiries only and if you don't meet most of the above criteria then I probably won't consider you. 

A January trip down the big ditch isn't for everybody, especially last minute. But a third boat to add to our trip would be nice for a variety of reasons. If you want to start the New Year w/ some whitewater and can swing a last minute trip then let's talk..

Cheers,
S.Wolfe


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I just got off a relatively last minute trip a few weeks ago...so don't give up hope of finding the right person. We had one guy rally with like 4 days notice on our trip. He literally drove straight from Wisconsin to Flagstaff and got there the morning of rig day.

If I was allowed to go more then once a year I would throw my name in the hat...but I just signed on for a trip in May. I wish you good luck and hope you find someone that is the right fit. 

If you are on facebook, its probably worth posting on the Grand Canyon River Trip Participants Needed page found here... Grand Canyon River Trip Participants Needed

Having done a second winter trip (this time close to the solstice)...its a pretty amazing time to be down there. Feels like you almost have the canyon to yourself and this is a long enough trip where you really have the chance to slow down and do it right.


----------



## benrad (Jun 29, 2015)

I just sent you a message. I am interested. You can call or text me at 5026454438.
Ben


----------

